# Not good news



## OneStepAtATime (Sep 14, 2008)

Went for a scan this morning - no heart beat at all. 

So neither has made it. 

Got a doc appt tomorrow - I want a d & c as soon as possible. 

Had been feeling anxious - but still didn't expect this after Baby A looked well last week. From the size, he/she must have died soon after that scan...

So, back to the back of the queue... although the frozen blast holds a slim possibility of hope. 

I will have a family. I will be strong and I will get there. This is just another obstacle. I will have a child.
Hoping for some sleep tonight...
OneStep


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

oh god Im so sorry.


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

OMG...OneStep, dunno what to say.  Hope like hell you have someone close by to give you whatever support you want and need.  This news is simply too cruel.  All my thoughts are with you.  And you're right...you will have a child to love, I just hoped that (s)he was going to be with you by the end of the year rather than a few months later.  

        

A-Mx


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh my dear OneStep - I am so sorry to hear your news.  You have been through so much already.  Take of yourself.


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Onestep... words can not say how very sorry I am to hear you news.
          
Take care mini x x x  We'll always be here for you x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear of your losses    - they will usually be able to arrange a quick ERPC, my GP was veyr helpful.  I hope that you had love and support around you at this awful time 

L x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Onestep, I am so sorry, take care of yourself, we're here when you need us   x


----------



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

Oh OneStep, I'm so, so sorry. Sending you lots of love and hugs. 

Take good care of yourself

E xx


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

One Step - so very sorry to read your awful news.  I know how hard it is to see a positive outcome right now but it will happen.  You have to keep going but for now take some time for you.
Thinking of you

Love Dottie
x


----------



## wizard (Nov 6, 2008)

OneStep that is so curel and devastating.  You must feel so terrible, take good care of yourself and and I am just so so so sorry for you


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Onestep  - I am so sorry to hear your devastating news - this journey can be so painful at times 

r x


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

OneStep,

I am so sorry to hear your news   

bingbong xx


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

OneStep, I am so so sorry to read your news, how devastating for you    
Thinking of you....   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Onestep, I am so sorry to hear of your dreadful news.  My heart goes out to you.   

Thinking of you.

Love and heartfelt hugs, Felix xxxx


----------



## Annaleah (May 14, 2008)

Sending you lots of hugs    .  Thinking of you
Annaleah xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh my goodness - only just saw this. What a terrible terrible shock. I am so so sorry


----------



## Maya7 (Sep 9, 2008)

One Step - I am so so sorry about your loss.  The unfairness of it is too much!

There is so much loving support here on site for you.  Try to link in closely with supportive family and friends too so that you can get all the help you need at this very difficult time.

love
Maya


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

One Step - was really shocked and so sorry to read your news. We are all thinking of you at this difficult time, 

Love
Kylecat xxx


----------



## muddypaws (Apr 10, 2008)

Oh Onestep, I'm so sorry. This is heartbreaking news. Little to say to make it feel better. Thinking of you.      

Muddy x


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

onestep, so sorry to hear this. sending lots of     and hope you have people around to give real ones when you need them.

xxx


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

One step - I am so, so sorry to hear about your news. As so many have said, I hope that you have a lot of support around to help you through this time. We are here whenever you need us. I just wish that we could give our cyberhugs in person.       
As you say, you will be a mum.
Love
Sam x


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Oh Onestep....I haven't been on since thursday so just got your news.....it is just too awful for words.  Sending you lots of      As you say....you will get there and we will all be there to support you along the way. 

..WInky


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Onestep - so very sorry to read your news.  Thinking of you at this sad time 

Some1

xx


----------



## madmisti (Sep 1, 2008)

So so sorry Onestep. Amazing that you managed to write positive things, and yes you will be a mum one day. But now you have to have to bear this grief for your little angels. So so sorry hun  

Love
Misti xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Onestep - been away/off the boards for a day or two and had not seen your news. Am so very very sorry - life is so unfair sometimes
There's nothing I can say which will make this better for you, am thinking of you and sending many   
take care of yourself,
Suitcase
x


----------



## OneStepAtATime (Sep 14, 2008)

Thank you. 
I really appreciate all your messages. 

I spent 5 and a half hours in hospital yesterday - and all that happened was blood tests and another scan - confirming there was no heartbeat.

Very very very bad planning whoever designed the hospital - I waited for much of that time in the antenatal clinic with very pregnant women and women with kids. Who the f*** designed that one? 

I'm having a d & c on Tuesday. 

I don't know if this is normal, but I really want to see them. The doctor and nurses were telling me they won't look how I expect. I don't care. They're my babies and I want to see them. I don't want to go from now (with them both inside me) to just being empty and nothing. Did anyone else want this? 

D & C sounded like the best option - shorter, less pain (I hope) and bleeding for less time. 

Am trying to keep busy over the weekend and have been for a long swim. May as well while I can. And carried all my shopping in one go... everything is a reminder of the fact I was not doing any of this last week. 

Don't think I'll be coming to Warwick - I don't think I want to think about baby-related stuff for a while. But will be back on the baby-making wheel again soon. 

Best wishes
OneStep


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

OneStep, b*gger what's normal / what other people may or may not have done in your position!  Do what you feel is right for you - no one else is in a position to judge.

So sorry you found yourself in such inappropriate surroundings at the hospital - very bitter indeed.  

       

A-Mx


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Oh OneStep that's just awful for you. 
What appalling planning of the hospital layout. 
Like Inde, I think you should go with your instincts and if you want to see your babies do ask to. 

I hope you managed to enjoy your swim. It must be so hard to think of anything else but swimming does help with stress doesn't it?

Love & huge hugs, Felix xx


----------



## madmisti (Sep 1, 2008)

One step - that is just rubbing salt in the wounds to make you suffer that  . I hope it wasn't too distressing for you and you have someone with you supporting you through all this. I think that it is perfectly reasonable for you to ask to see your little angels - but I do think that D&C does not necessarily remove them whole - sorry, but only fair to warn you.

Will be thinking of you tomorrow ( Tuesday) hun  

Love
Misti xx


----------



## Chowy (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi One Step

Have only just seen your awful news.  I am so sorry and I hope today went as well as can be expected.  We will miss you at Warwick, but just do what you need to do honey and we are all here when you feel up to it.

    

Chowy xx


----------



## Annaleah (May 14, 2008)

One step, hope today was ok...was thinking about you and sending   
Very bad planning I agree, I was also made to wait in antenatal recently for scan after m/c.. i'm really not sure they realise the impact this can have.    
Annaleah x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

One step


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Onestep, as if you haven't been through enough....they can be so insensitive sometimes

Have to say my local EPU were very good. I did have to wait in a waiting room for about 10 mins with heavily pregnant women, but as soon as I'd had the bad news scan (which they knew in advance would be bad news and I'd phoned from the clinic after my bad news scan there...) they took me to a private room (complete with lots of boxes of tissues...) - so couldn't fault them really

Hope you are being well looked after by friends and family, am thinking of you,
Suitcase
x


----------

